# How to give permissions to domain users to change the advanced tcp/ip settings



## yanalshogah (Feb 28, 2009)

DEAR ALL 

I WOULD BE PLEASED IF ANYONE CAN HELP ME REGARDING THE BELOW MENTIONED ISSUE 

I M USING 2003 SERVER AND XP/2000 CLIENTS

I MADE A NEW OU AND ASSIGNED A GROUP POLICY FOR IT 
IN THE GROUP POLICY I HAD SET THE `user configuration > network connection ` 
BUT STILL THE DOMAIN USER ISNT ABLE TO CHANGE THE TCP/IP SETTINGS 

THE ONLY WAY IS TO GIVE THE DOMAIN USERS `domain admins` ROLE AND I DONT WANT TO DO THAT 

REGARDS

YANAL


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

PLEASE DONT POST IN CAPS

Add the users to the network configurator's group on the local computer, other then that nothing.

Or add the users to the domain group "network configurator's"

For god sakes, don't even put making users domain admins in the list of options. I would remove the ethernet cards from the computers before that.


----------



## yanalshogah (Feb 28, 2009)

thanx i ll try that


----------



## yanalshogah (Feb 28, 2009)

dear bilbus

i had tried the `network configurators` but the same problem exists 
may i have some problem in my domain ?

do you have any idea or faced such a problem before


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

did you reboot the desktop after adding it?


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

You need to add them to the Network Configuration Operators group for the domain. If you want all users to be able to change the settings you can just add the Domain Users group to Network Configuration Operators. Then go a make sure your GPO has the correct settings and that they aren't being denied by anything else. Then restart the computers and that should be the end of it.


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

yup, thats what i said .. i think he did it wrong


----------



## yanalshogah (Feb 28, 2009)

dear all thank you for your help 

i tried the network configurators 

but after a small search on internet i found that i ve to apply 

a hotfix , in case it doesnt work 

here below i want to share the hotfix with you 

http://hotfixv4.microsoft.com/Windows XP/sp3/Fix200671/2600/free/313197_ENU_i386_zip.exe

best regards 
yanal


----------

